# People That Don't Read Threads



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I may be starting a flame war here but I hope not.

This is kind of a pet peeve of mine. Although I understand a long thread can be time consuming to read when it's not done it can lead to things being repeated, and/or the wrong advice being given. I see this all to often. And when it happens I think to myself, that person doesn't know what the heck he's talking about. But I realize it's probably due to the fact they didn't take the time to read, and pay attention, to what was posted in the thread. The original post does not always contain all the information, lot of times more information is given which helps pin point the problem (if it is a problem), and sometimes something originally stated may not be correct.

Reading the OP and immediately posting a reply, in my opinion is a disservice the the person that started the thread and maybe others. I read the original post and even when I think I know the answer I read the whole thread because I know I don't know everything and maybe I'm wrong and something further down might point that out to me or what I was going to say has already been said and there's no reason to repeat it. I do that here and all the other forums I participate in. If the thread is too long and I don't want to read the whole thing I refain from posting to it so I don't repeat something already said or give the wrong advice. And I hope no one tries to justify this behavior by saying their time is too valuable to spend the time reading a long thread because my response would be, get over yourself. (Repeating something when you are agreeing with someone to fortify what was stated to me is not repeating but that's not what I always see.)

I wish everyone had the courtesy to read the entire thread before jumping to conclusions but I know this ain't never gonna happen. Oh if only it was a perfect world. 

Oh and the other pet peeve is people that post once to a thread and run, never to be seen again, not wanting to participate in an ongoing conversation. I'll save this one for a later date. (This mostly comes into play when someone has replied directly to them with a question per se and never gets a response. I know PM. But then the rest of the members don't benefit from the answer and that is what we're here for, to share information and experiences. I've seen this happen. I go back and check threads I've posted to for this very reason.)

There. I said it. I feel better now. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, it's better to get these things out in the open than for someone to repeatedly offend or irritate you unintentionally so I have no problem with what you posted and I see your point. Of course since this is a rather long posting, the ones you intended this for probably won't make it past the first paragraph.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

have a very Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL You're probably right. So then I quick thought, I should have split it up into multiple posts each one then shorter. DOH!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I read the first paragraph and hereby proclaim this whole post a good one.


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

your right, at times (usually at work) i have read the op and replied without reading all the other replies. that may result in duplicate information. i don't answer any question that i do not have direct knowledge about, but there can be room for debate about any response..

in the future, i will not respond other then saying, "nice progect"


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, if anyone else is like me right now, they will have plenty of time to read. I'm so full and bloated from dinner that I'm sitting a the computer with my legs splayed out in front and leaning back as far as possible to take the pressure off my gut. I was cutting firewood into blanks and turning wooden eggs earlier, but unless my coffee really kicks in I might be done for the day.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I started to respond by making a joke about not reading your whole post because it was too long. But, luckily, I read the whole thread and saw that someone had already beaten me to the punch.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I totally agree with you..If I take the time to answer I usually read all the posts above mine. The frustration also works both ways…it can be annoying to the person who first posted the information that is now being repeated! I once answered somebody's question, and somebody posted my same answer about two postings down from mine…so, that one you cant even chalk up to it being a long thread! I then posted "Is there an echo in here"?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I usually use a 100 grit paper….

oh, wasn't that the OPs question? my bad…

in general I agree with the OP. however, sometimes people don't have the patience to read through 100 comments of which one of them might have the answer that the person is about to post. ideal? no, but I can see that happening.

Another point to consider is this - sometimes 2 people would comment with the same "answer" - BUT - using different words, or using a different take on the subject - and sometimes, the OP might relate to the 2nd of those replies, even though in essence, that answer was already given - but in a way the OP couldn't relate to, or understand. and then again - if you hear a same answer twice - it sometimes strengthens the validity of that answer/solution.

to each their own, we are in the WWW space, where redundancy is sometimes a requirement. for better for worse - take what you need from this vast source of information, and leave the rest behind.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

I know sometimes I'll read a thread, start typing my reply, then get sidetracked, or it will just take me a while to type up the reply and by the time I post it, a couple of people have already posted, possibly saying pretty much what I just said. That just happened to me a couple days ago on the post about the stopped dado not showing through the finger joints. There were absolutely no replies when I started, but by the time I posted there were two other comments. I guess I'm slow so I should hit refresh before I actually post.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

whats this crap all about? o well cya! ...lol…jk just trying to piss you off  well im definately not one of them cuz im bedrested still and im on this site on and off alllll day…haven't got to touch my shop in about 2 months now. By the way you don't have to say thx giving to me I digested the bird over a month ago. I'm CDN but happy thx giving to you..lol


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Guilty.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Dale that's different, that happens to everybody myself included, I don't think it's necessary to refresh to be sure it's not duplicated, it wasn't when you started. You read the thread and it wasn't there when you started. Well, at least if it's not hours or days since you started.  The obvious ones are the ones that are hours or days or weeks apart, that's a dead give away they didn't bother to read it.

PurpLev, I can maybe see a 100 posts, but 10? 20? That's when I've noticed it happening. And I agree with what you said, saying the same thing two or more different ways but most of what I've seen would hold up in court as plagiarism. i.e. verbatim.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Whenever I want go to a post and want to add to the discusion, I always read the other responses first. If I agree and still want to post, Will usually add something like "I agree with so and so" That way you get confirmation of several people think this way or that, with out actually repeating what was said.

Many, many time I have read a post and thought the same thing,"Didn't they even read what was writen?" 
So I agree with the , Sometime people just don't read the other answers and sometimes they don't even read the ORIGINAL POST! (someone posted on makeing a MAN BOX for their HUSBAND and was answered HOPE *SHE* LIKES THE JEWELRY BOX) Apparently only looked at the pics and did not read the story, or title.

Just My Opinion

Scrappy


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

nice project


----------



## MoreWoodPlease (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, that's a great bandsaw, is that 110v or 220v?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

we had to grill and steam a whole bag of oysters yesterday, i had a great fire in there to get some hot coals..and i tell you what…there were some mighty nice flames from it…...i dont know if this will help in your next fame inquirery…but after the flames were just hot coals..we roasted some marshmellows…...everyone was so sweet after that…..must have been all the sugar…....lol…this was a great posting…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I've only got one pet right now, she is a sheltie/retriever mix. Ducking now!!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i just read every word ,
i agree with everyone !

what type of wood 
did you make that 
maple box 
out of ?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You got a picture of that box david?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

not joking


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Interesting. This thread may have a another purpose I never thought of. It might weed out the jokesters that seem to have the need to try and be funny thus not really adding any value. Seen that too. Wonder if it's going to bring out the ones that just like to argue too? (That is not a request.)


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mea Culpa.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

And hijacking a thread, isn't that considered poor forum etiquette?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow…i never though that my joking added no value…...well so much for that…..sorry..your post…wont joke here.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe in a thread where the subject is jokes but not when the post does not address the topic. But maybe it is addressing the topic indicating disagreement or a don't care attitude this is stupid I'll do what I want not taking others into consideration. Idoeknow.

Interesting twist of events.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok. Uncle. grizzman, changing your posts to not posting, I had to laugh.

That does not mean this should become the joke of the minute thread.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I usually read everything but if i see that someone is long winded and appears to be writing a book instead of a question or answer then i will skip it . 
I also don,t see anything wrong with someone joking in another persons thread . 
There are too many people on here that have their shorts in a knot and they should relax and smell the coffee : )


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry if I offended you Curt, I was just playing on the title theme of this thread.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

being respectful of your post curt…just my nature to be a jokeful guy…..but i surly wont rain on your parade….happy holidays…..i like your shop…...


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks grizzman (and thanks for the complement on the shop), and Dan. It's was just frustration. It looked like this thread was degenerating like I see so many others do, that was my concern. I like one liners too, but in this environment (the web) you don't get to see facial expressions, a smile, a wink, to know people are kidding. Like I said I thought it was degenerating and I like to post one liners too, not as many as I could but I try to refrain so as to not distract from the topic out of respect for the person that started the thread. There was an important reason to them to start the thread, I don't want to minimize it by making light of it..

And Dan, now that you said that, I had to laugh. And see that's what I mean, until you stated that I didn't think of that.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

dont make me tell poopsie about this thread


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

I have sometimes also the idea that there are LJ who do it for the points,
I know It sounds crazy.
But why are you giving a reply on something, if your reply has nothing to
do with the topic.
have a very Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I lost track of the thread, oh yeah, HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Being honest here. I think it's good to at least scan the replies to see if your input is needed but if I see the same answer twice It's no big deal. It's a good idea.. That said:

After all, these letters we type are just electrons. They're not really adding to the destruction of the planet. Some people just like all their ducks in order and all things need to be done the "right way". I think these are the people with ulcers. The ones who don't care, they literally don't care, won't get ulcers over it and probably post this way just because they think people with very tight sphincter muscles should worry about things like starving children or something.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Schummie, I tend to agree with you, I think some are in it for the post count. It appears that way when they then call attention to themselves for it, I guess it's the old quality verses quantity thing. It happens in other forums too, they want to be the Number 1 poster, guess it makes them feel important, that's the only thing I can come up with.

And those electrons don't move on their own, they need something to push them along, coal fired power plants comes to mind. What was that about the planet?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have been here a long time and i can,t help but notice a lot of guys post to a thread strictly for the post count . I don,t get it !  Usually it is only a word or two and it is always the same words .


----------



## Joeshop (Nov 12, 2009)

I was going to answer this post as I agree with several of the answers, so why post duplicates ?? and now I forgot what I was going to belly-ache about !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I can't read other people's minds, so I don't second guess their motivations. One thing I have noticed about human nature is most people think everyone else thinks like they do, that is why honest people are the most easily taken and the most gullible. If everyone was the same, there would be very little activity here or so much you couldn't possibly follow it )


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Can't I respond without reading 41 other replies?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Ignorance is Bliss"* 
I was just reading a post where the Original Poster had made a mock up of his project out of Pine and stated that fact , only to have someone comment as to what a good job the OP did to make "the plywood" look like solid wood !! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23939

Thanks for venting here …it does a body good : )


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't know but I think that the one liners and jokes really do add value, if only a slight chuckle. Slight chuckles are really really important sometimes.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I will either read the entire thread or not.

If I repeat something so what. If it's worth saying once why not twice. Isn't that how a consensus is reached.

Like this post, I read the OP but that's it.

I don't think my opinion will change after reading 46 other replies.


----------

